# having a horrible day



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so, i'm having a really awful day today.  post some hedgie pis or stories to cheer me up, will ya?


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

One hedgie pic, coming up!

[attachment=0:6cmqp209]128968505402398874.jpg[/attachment:6cmqp209]

*hug* I hope you feel better soon


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> One hedgie pic, coming up!
> 
> [attachment=0:3kkyn73n]128968505402398874.jpg[/attachment:3kkyn73n]
> 
> *hug* I hope you feel better soon


OMG!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: That was great! Sorry FC, not @ my computer. But you've seen all my pictures anyway. :roll: 
You've heard most of my stories too.
Mostly just wanted to send virtual hugs & say that 'this too shall pass'. Hope you feel better!

Ok - thought of one. Last night Zoey found something she liked on my jeans. She started to bite & lick on the pant leg. She got so into it, that her butt flew up & over her head! Mind you, she was still latched on with her teeth. Never did I wish for a video more. Sitting there with a flailing hedgie butt in my face & bite marks on my legs.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I have a story! 

So one night, I gave Pixel a bath before going to bed. After I dried her off and put her in her house, I said 'Now don't get all poopy again, OK?' 
*Next morning* I cleaned her poopy wheel, gave her new food and water, fixed her litter pan and woke her up. -Me: OH MY GOSH! PIXEL, YOU HAVE POOP ALL OVER YOUR FEET AND TUMMY!!! I looked like this: :evil: - Pixel: Looks at me like this, ' :|' Which translates as, "Mom, why are you upset?' Silly hedgehog. :roll:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I hope you like this one!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Had a few more...

[attachment=2:1meyclgq]cute-baby-animals---give-up-youre-too-small-for-copy-paste.jpg[/attachment:1meyclgq]

[attachment=1:1meyclgq]funny-and-cute-hedgehog-05.jpg[/attachment:1meyclgq]

[attachment=0:1meyclgq]funny-pictures-bunny-porcupine-flavor.jpg[/attachment:1meyclgq]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Where are you guys getting these? They're WONDERFUL!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

you people are great!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about you having a bad day *hugs. These pictures are wonderful.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I am sorry you are having a bad day.

Hiccup got a tube stuck on his face earlier, and when I tried to take it off he ran right back to it and put it back on... repeatedly :lol:










And Moose fell asleep with his bum hanging out of his wheel.
Weirdo.








:lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's an incident with prickles that made my day. 

One day I came home to find the little beast gone from its cage. I immediately started searching all over the house, shoving furniture and boxes to check in corners and other dark nooks and crannies. I was beginning to worry because she wasn't in her typical hiding places in the house until I went back to check her cage again. 

A few feet away stood an empty jar, filled with 50+ live mealworms and now empty. Prickles lay splatting behind the jar, with a contented look on its face. The little monster just ate 50 mealworms in one sitting!!! And apparently, it was too full to even resist when I picked it up. :roll:


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope you have a good day today! No more mealies for your Prickles for a while! 

Edit: there was no color


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have any pictures or stories, but it must cheer you up to see little Hiccup in a safe and loving new home!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a kind of funny story.

A few weeks ago, I was cuddling Hercules. We were watching tv with him wrapped up in his blankie on my chest, and he was content. Anyways, hubby decides it's his turn for a cuddle, so he picks up the blankie with Herc in it and sets it on his lap. A few minutes later, Herc comes out to explore. So he goes up his dad's chest, and onto his shoulder. Hubby says "Oh look, he's coming up for a cuddle!". Yeah....it wasn't a cuddle he wanted. He turned his butt end around so his butt was hanging off the front of the shoulder, and he peed all over! So the 2 of them are sitting quietly on the couch and the next second I hear hubby yelling "AAARRRRGGHHH....HE'S PEEING ON ME!" I almost peed myself laughing! It's the only time Hercules has ever done any kind of bodily function on either of us. The funny part now is that every time hubby or I need a laugh I say "AAA....he's peeing on me!" :lol:


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't got any pics but last night Sweetie was inside my pj shirt chewing on my undershirt and she was going to town, left a huge frothy white circle, then when she was annointing on herself she bent backwards so much that she rolled right off me onto the couch then huffed at me as if to say "WTF mom why didn't you catch me?" I laughed so hard and she told me off by huffing some more. Oh the attitude on her.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better FC! :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i got such wonderful hedgie gifts in the mail today (pics will follow soon) that i have no right to be upset!


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Oooooooo! Lucky duck!


----------

